# recevoir sur Gmail mes mails d'autres boites



## Alexandre (16 Juin 2008)

Mon adresse principale (Club-internet) bloque dès que son contenu dépasse 12 mégas. C'est sans arrêt la croix et la bannière pour aller la vider, etc...
Je me demandais s'il n'existait pas un moyen de faire dériver celle-ci sur ma boite gmail à bin plus forte contenance, un peu comme ces services téléphoniques qui permettent d'être joints à un numéro de téléphone, alors que les gens qui m'appellent en ont composé un autre.
L'idée évidemment est de ne pas avoir à changer de boite avec tous les gens à prévenir.

Si vous avez un tuyau, d'avance merci


----------



## Bonfire (16 Juin 2008)

Salut Alex,

Il y a moyen à partir de gmail de récupérer tes messages d'autres comptes.
Depuis ton navigateur tu vas dans gmail, Paramètres, Comptes et tu vas ensuite sur "Récupérer les messages d'autres comptes".
Muni toi des paramètres pop de ton compte et hop le tour est joué.

Une aide est disponible ICI


----------



## Alexandre (16 Juin 2008)

Merci! mai je réalise que je ne serai pas tiré d'affaire car si des pièces jointes bloquent à nouveau ma boite club-internet, ces mails n'arriveront tout simplement pas sur gmail. Je peux centraliser la réception mais je ne peux pas bénéficier du stockage important de gmail pour ma boit club-internet qui sera toujours limitée à 12 mégas.
Arggggg....


----------



## Bonfire (16 Juin 2008)

Non car gmail va pomper le message de ta boîte club internet.
Tu peux choisir alors de laisser le message sur club ou l'effacer dès qu'il est rapatrié dans gmail.

Vas-y les yeux fermés ça fonctionne très bien...


----------



## Alexandre (16 Juin 2008)

Merci mais une dernière inquiétude me tripotte :
si je ne coche pas l'option "conserver une copie du message récupéré sur le serveur", cela signifie que je ne pourrai plus récupérer mon mail ailleurs que sur le Web dans mon espace Gmail, or moi, j'utilise principalement le logiciel 'mail'...


----------



## Bonfire (16 Juin 2008)

Gmail est accessible en POP et en IMAP, il te suffit de l'activer dans les préférences (et de ne pas oublier le tout petit bouton en bas "appliquer les modifications" ou quelque chose du genre).

Je te conseille, si tu utilises tes mails sur plusieurs ordis en webmail mais également via un soft de messagerie, le protocole IMAP.


----------



## Alexandre (16 Juin 2008)

IMAP ça veut dire que je pourrais recevoir les mails sur plusieurs appareils, c'est ça?
Ca voudrait dire, j'imagine une modif des paramètres dans Mail. Créer un compte Imap, et indiquer imap.gmail.com plutôt que mail.gmail.com dans le champ du serveur entrant, non?


----------



## Bonfire (16 Juin 2008)

Je vais me prendre comme exemple...

J'utilise gmail sur le Mac à la maison à travers l'appli Mail.app ; au boulot je vais sur le webmail et quand je suis en voyage je lis mon courrier sur mon PDAPhone.
Cela signifie que ce que j'ai lu sur le webmail ou sur le PDAPhone sera visible sur Mail.app mais déjà déclaré comme lu.

Si tu crées des sous dossiers ils le seront partout d'office, pas besoin de répéter les opérations sur tous les applications mail.

Va voir ce lien pour les explications et ce lien pour le paramétrage.


----------



## Alexandre (16 Juin 2008)

J'ai tout fait comme tu as dis et ça semble marcher. En revanche, mon dernier souci c'est que dans Mail, je me retrouve avec plein de boites différentes contenant les mêmes choses. J'avais pourtant supprimé mon compte gmail (dans Mail) avant de le récréer en compte imap.
En gros, j'ai deux dossier dans Boite de reception en haut (club-internet et gmail) et je retrouve ces mails en bas dans une boite GMAIL créée automatiquement, ainsi que dans une boite supplementaire club-internet qui est venue se crééer en dessous. Mon souci avec ça, c'est que Mail stocke en double les pièces jointes qui peuvent faire un sacré poids à la longue.
Tu as ça toi aussi? Est-ce que je peux en supprimer certaines?


----------



## Alexandre (16 Juin 2008)

Mon autre souci, c'est qu'au sein de Mail, je ne suis plus prévenu de la présence d'un message entrant comme je l'étais avant par un petit numéro à côté de la boite qui me disait combien j'avais reçu de messages


----------



## Bonfire (16 Juin 2008)

Alexandre a dit:


> ...Mon souci avec ça, c'est que Mail stocke en double les pièces jointes qui peuvent faire un sacré poids à la longue.
> Tu as ça toi aussi? Est-ce que je peux en supprimer certaines?



Heu non je n'ai jamais de message en double... ???!!!???
Enfin pour la notification chez moi cela fonctionne normalement, le petit rond rouge avec le nombre de message non lu !

Vérifie dans les paramètres de mail! là je suis pas sous mac donc je ne peux te dire précisément.


----------



## Alexandre (16 Juin 2008)

Je vais arrêter de t'embêter avec ça, surtout si tu n'es pas devant un mac, mais je t'assure que je me retrouve avec plusieurs dossiers dans Mail, nottamment un avec plein de dossiers différents appelé GMAIL dans laquelle il y a Brouillons, corbeille, Spam, Suivi, Tous les messages, etc...
Et puis encore un dossier à mon adresse club-internet tout en dessous, c'est pas bien pratique de s'y retrouver...
A l'occasion tu me diras si tu vois pourquoi. Merci en tout cas.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juin 2008)

salut Alexandre
Pour les subtilités des comptes gmail en imap dans Mail des bal que tu crois en double ( illusion tu comprendras)

voir et poster dans le fil dédié  Gmail imap dans mail
beaucoup d'explications
(et ca evite d'éparpiller les réponses et les redites)
derniere page
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/imap-pour-gmail-191038-7.html


----------

